# Oktoberfest with Flex Tools in Germany!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Oktoberfest with Flex Tools in Germany!*

Here's a few pictures I took to try to capture what Oktoberfest was like from our tent. Note that while the word tent might conjure up ideas of a physical tent like used at Carnivals and Fairs, these were actually wooden structures with picnic style seating and LOTS of people!

The menu










Obviously this picture was taken with my iPhone but after this picture most the pictures you'll see in this thread were taken with my trusty, dusty Canon Rebel until the battery went dead...

The waiters kept the tables filled with mugs of beer at all times... even if you still had a beer, more beer was brought...









It's still early as you can see it's still daylight as you look out into the crowds outside the tent. Note how most people are still station on the benches... the later it gets... the more people start standing on the seats and swaying...









We had two tables to ourselves, these must be reserved ahead of time. Suby and Bob going over the menu Nick wants Chicken!









Here's the folks from Flex at our other table... not Jill is way in the back with our friends from Poland. Monica is sitting just up from her a few spaces...









Very crowded... lots of people, lots of beer...


















Hey what do you know... they brought more beer?




































*Cheers!*









*Suby ordered some type of Pork*









*Nick ordered CHICKEN!*









*People are starting to stand on the benches...*









Bob bought some of these Chickens... I'm not sure the meaning but here you go...


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

_Continued..._

*And the food arrives!*


















*People starting to move up...*









*Rock-n-Roll music, lots of people and beer!*









*Many of the girls and ladies wear the traditional attire to the event...*









Our team getting up on the benches... you actually get a better view...


















*I forget this guys name, he was with the group from Poland, he had a lot of energy! *









*German girls singing...*









*People everywhere having fun and watching the band play...*









*Nick holding down the fort...*









*When in Rome, err Germany...*









*Very friendly and spirited...*









*Party time!*









* I've moved back to our group and standing with Jill...*


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great pictures i think we need a DW getaway to okoberfest next year :thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Continued...*

On the left is Jamie, then Jill then myself... Jamie is very entertaining!



























*Cheers!*









*Up to the rafters!*









Monica wanted to do another best leg contest later on... she wins again...









*Then Jamie wanted to compete... *









*Then everyone wanted to get into it...*









*Local German lady wanted in on the fun...*









*Monica and Hans dancing in the aisles...*




































*Nick taking it all in...*









*I never caught her name but she was nearby, in a bunch of my pictures so I asked her for a picture and she said yes! *


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Continued...*

Oh yeah... there was a Carnival taking place too if you felt like taking a wild amusement park ride...














































That's it for pictures that actually turned out well enough to post...

Definitely the German Oktoberfest events are certainly something to put on your Bucket List!


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

The picture of the schweinhaxe (the pork) has made me hungry!
Nothing like a kilo of pork to fill a hole!


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Shug said:


> The picture of the schweinhaxe (the pork) has made me hungry!
> Nothing like a kilo of pork to fill a hole!


Schweinshaxe is delicious,but my personel fave is Jaegerschnitzel :argie: Bratwurst are also great
Oktoberfest is just a mad few days
Rosen Montag is also a drink fuelled crazy day
Must admit after living in Germany for 3 years there are many things I really miss


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

ferted said:


> Must admit after living in Germany for 3 years there are many things I really miss


After 4 days I miss a number of things too... the food for one!


----------

